# Newbie here - need home espresso grinder advice!



## grindhousecoffee (Aug 14, 2015)

I currently have a Baratza Encore which i use for my soft brew methods in the house but looking to get a new espresso grinder - I've heard the Malkonig Vario is pretty good but its around £320 - can that be right?? Seems that a bit cheap for what you're getting? I like that it has a doser on it and a timed portion control -- but how do the grinds compare?

Mazzer Mini was another one i was looking into but i hate the paddle distribution. How do the burrs compare?

Any help would be fab,

Thanks, G


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burrs...









Is this grinder , gonna be partnered with a machine for events . If so i would go second hand ex commercial , neither will be speedy enough for high volume


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

If looking at using it for espresso I'd think same as MrBoots didn't have to be wildly expensive. Think a Super Jolly is likely to be better than either of those, far as I've seen. Obviously depends on the volumes you're doing and how far you'll stretch budget wise etc as to what would be best.


----------



## grindhousecoffee (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes! My first dissected post on the forum haha -- Burrs indeed.

Yeh, i'm looking into a wee single group machine -- im not imagining the volume to be massive, maybe 50ish coffees at most over 3 - 4 hour period.

I think filter coffee is going to be my main attraction and espresso is just gonna be there for folk who just want a "normal coffee"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you're not sick of K30s you could make an offer on this? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25942-Moving-to-NY-Sale-K30-Grinder-Fracino-Motta-Reg-Barber-Pullman

The seller said he could get it to Sheffield, sure we could use the coffee forums network to get it from Sheffield to Glasgow


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the duty cycle on the Vario won't even handle the 50ish you are thinking of. To my recollection it can do about 30g and then needs to be left to cool for a minute or two. I bet @coffeechap would know









You would be far better off with an ex-commercial with a doser, even at that sort of volume. Don't fear the doser


----------



## grindhousecoffee (Aug 14, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> If you're not sick of K30s you could make an offer on this? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25942-Moving-to-NY-Sale-K30-Grinder-Fracino-Motta-Reg-Barber-Pullman
> 
> The seller said he could get it to Sheffield, sure we could use the coffee forums network to get it from Sheffield to Glasgow


Offft! Totally not what i was thinking but at that price, i could be tempted - ill need to have a wee look at the budget and workout what I can really spend on what.

Cheers!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Other alternative would be to see if Foundry have one of their Mazzer Royals with the timer fitted left


----------



## grindhousecoffee (Aug 14, 2015)

ridland said:


> I'm pretty sure the duty cycle on the Vario won't even handle the 50ish you are thinking of. To my recollection it can do about 30g and then needs to be left to cool for a minute or two. I bet @coffeechap would know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, yeh maybe I *could* be persuaded out of my comfort zone. Great info on the longevity of it - they're not going to tell you that on the website!

I'll keep a wee eye out on the for sale section and have a think about budget. Cheers!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

For that money, a good used Mazzer SJ or even a Major would be better (if you can find the latter if that's your budget). Otherwise, as mentioned above, a nice Royal.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

ridland said:


> I'm pretty sure the duty cycle on the Vario won't even handle the 50ish you are thinking of. To my recollection it can do about 30g and then needs to be left to cool for a minute or two.)


It really won't - my friend has one and it was a nightmare "dialling it in" because of this

Seems this thread has gone in the right direction anyway..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That k30 in for sale is a good choice if not I have a few majors available


----------



## grindhousecoffee (Aug 14, 2015)

Thats great, im going to see an expo bar machine tomorrow and he also has a Fiorenzato F4E Nano Grinder that i'll take a look at.

Does anyone have experience with this one? Ive never heard of it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Fiorenzatos have a good rep, the bigger ones are supposed to be excellent. The F4e has quite small burrs but haven't tried one myself


----------



## grindhousecoffee (Aug 14, 2015)

Well, I did it! I bought it! I have to say its even better than i thought it was going to be.

Really impressed that it has a temperature control guage and also pre-infusion (which ive yet to fully test out)

The steam wand is doing my head it - it just has a single hole and i'm used to a 3 hole... Anyone got a spare lying around?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

grindhousecoffee said:


> Well, I did it! I bought it! I have to say its even better than i thought it was going to be.
> 
> Really impressed that it has a temperature control guage and also pre-infusion (which ive yet to fully test out)
> 
> The steam wand is doing my head it - it just has a single hole and i'm used to a 3 hole... Anyone got a spare lying around?


I've got a three hole somewhere, let me look it out


----------

